# Sophos vs AVG



## kaloochi (Apr 19, 2007)

I am thinking about trying Sophos antivirus but I need to be sure about disabling AVG first. 
AVG>Test centre>Resident Shield>Uncheck 'turn on resident shield' 
'Quit AVG control centre'
Is this right?
Thanks


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

IIRC, yes that is correct


----------



## kaloochi (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------

